# Donald Trump Says Vaccine Comming Next Week



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

Distribution Next week to front line workers and elders


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Distribution Next week to front line workers and elders


Fake news


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

The problem is even if it was distributed everywhere and to everyone most liberals demanding people to social distance and wear masks wouldnt take it. Thats the problem if you want to mandatory social distancing and masks you should be made to take the damn vaccine


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

This is great news! Targeting the front line workers and elderly first is a good thing because they are more vulnerable to the virus. I'm not sure though about healthy people as 99.8% of us will survive if we get it and more than likely we've already had it because most people who get it don't even get sick. So you have a vaccine with a 95% protection rate from something that you're most likely not even going to get bothered over with its own 99.8% survival rate. However, it does protect you from catching and spreading the virus, but does come with some more side effects than normal flu vaccines do.

In end the our containment efforts failed, the shut downs failed, wearing masks failed and social distancing all failed to stop the spread of the Chinese Wuhan Conoravirus (COVID-19). Hopefully with the vaccine out in the wild we can stop wearing these disgusting masks and get back to normal. It turns out that this virus is more comparable to the seasonal flu than say the Ebola or West Nile viri. It's not that deadly after all.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wartutor said:


> The problem is even if it was distributed everywhere and to everyone most liberals demanding people to social distance and wear masks wouldnt take it. Thats the problem if you want to mandatory socail distancing and masks you should be made to take the damn vaccine



Are these the same Liberals who forgo their own rules anytime they feel like not social distancing or wearing masks? You know, at the protests, riots, when they loot, burn and murder or after celebrating Biden's most likely Presidential win? Even the Liberals governors aren't adhering to their own guidelines so why the hell should we?

*N.J. Gov. Phil Murphy heckled while dining with family: 'You don't have a mask on!'*

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/nov/23/phil-murphy-new-jersey-governor-heckled-while-dini/

*Our hypocritical leaders refuse to obey their own COVID-19 rules*

https://nypost.com/2020/11/20/our-hypocritical-leaders-refuse-to-obey-their-own-covid-19-rules/


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> The problem is even if it was distributed everywhere and to everyone most liberals demanding people to social distance and wear masks wouldnt take it. Thats the problem if you want to mandatory social distancing and masks you should be made to take the damn vaccine


Err what?  I see way more conspiracy theories about how they're going to put tracking microchips in you with vaccines coming from the right-wing (as if they don't have smartphones for that lol).  Though anti-vaxxer madness in general is unfortunately not contained solely to one party or the other.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Err what?  I see way more conspiracy theories about how they're going to put tracking microchips in you with vaccines coming from the right-wing (as if they don't have smartphones for that lol).  Though anti-vaxxer madness in general is unfortunately not contained solely to one party or the other.



Both your left wings claims that you won't need a COVID-19 vaccine pass to travel in/out of the Country or that the vaccine couldn't possibly be finished and the distribution started this year have failed to come to pass. The small group of extreme far righters that claimed there will be tracking chips in the virus were ludicrous and wrong just like your side was. Do we get an apology now? I'm sorry some of my side claimed something that was untrue. Your turn.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Both your left wings claims that you won't need a COVID-19 vaccine pass to travel in/out of the Country or that the vaccine couldn't possibly be finished and the distribution started this year have failed to come to pass.


The former I never claimed, or even remember commenting on at all, for that matter.  The latter was simply based on past experiences of the fastest we were able to get a vaccine out previously.  I am impressed with the advances we've made in both medical science and technology since the last deadly pandemic, though. Why, do you believe Trump deserves some of the credit for developing a vaccine or something?  LMAO, please tell me you believe that.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The former I never claimed, or even remember commenting on at all, for that matter.  The latter was simply based on past experiences of the fastest we were able to get a vaccine out previously.  I am impressed with the advances we've made in both medical science and technology since the last deadly pandemic, though. Why, do you believe Trump deserves some of the credit for developing a vaccine or something?  LMAO, please tell me you believe that.



So Trump takes the blame when something your local Governor has control over doesn't go so well yet when things go well Trump receives no credit at all? How does that twisted logic even work?

When this virus first started circulating last year your Liberal leaders ignored it, downplayed it and only focus for two months was impeaching Trump. Trump responded quickly with restrictions and other actions that saved millions of lives. Somehow you claim that his response sucks, but your side didn't even have a response. Now when something your side said couldn't possibly happen this year has happened you're still holding onto hatred because you can't even apologize for being wrong.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> So Trump takes the blame when something your local Governor has control over doesn't go so well yet when things go well Trump receives no credit at all? How does that twisted logic even work?


Trump is one of the greatest medical scientist to have ever lived. His research papers on finding a cure for the corona virus will be remembered by future generations.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Trump is one of the greatest medical scientist to have ever lived. His research papers on finding a cure for the corona virus will be remembered by future generations.



I know Trump didn't make the vaccine nor did he create the virus, but if Trump can take the blame for a "bad response" then why doesn't he take the blame for "good one"?


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I know Trump didn't make the vaccine nor did he create the virus, but if Trump can take the blame for a "bad response" then why doesn't he take the blame for "good one"?


What response are you talking about?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> So Trump takes the blame when something your local Governor has control over doesn't go so well yet when things go well Trump receives no credit at all? How does that twisted logic even work?


My governor has done just fine throughout all this, it's the country in general that's getting fucked (and red states especially) because Trump undermined the CDC's messaging as early and as often as he possibly could.  If he had told his supporters to put ball gags in your mouths for nine months straight, you would've done it with a smile, so selling MAGA masks and pushing their use heavily from the very beginning should've been an easy win for him.  Instead he turned you all into a bunch of Covidiots, Karens and Kyles throwing toddler tantrums in Wal-Mart because your right to catch a deadly virus is being violated.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> What response are you talking about?



The topic of this thread of course. Trump is delivering on his promise that the vaccine would be out this year. This is something the Liberals said was impossible ... sorta like when Obama claimed our low GDP was "the best it's going to get" yet Trump turned it all around. It's just so laughable to see everyone blame Trump when something bad happens, but when good things happen they are ignored and he is attacked. It just goes to show what sort of filth USA Liberals really are.


----------



## TimPV3 (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> The problem is even if it was distributed everywhere and to everyone most liberals demanding people to social distance and wear masks wouldnt take it. Thats the problem if you want to mandatory social distancing and masks you should be made to take the damn vaccine


LOL WAT? That is the literally one of the dumbest things I've ever read. This isn't a political issue, people with common sense want masks and social distancing because there ISN'T a vaccine. Quit trying to make "those damn dirty liberals" out to be some boogeymen that just want people to be miserable to make Trump look bad.



gregory-samba said:


> I know Trump didn't make the vaccine nor did he create the virus, but if Trump can take the blame for a "bad response" then why doesn't he take the blame for "good one"?


First of all, Trump doesn't take the blame for _anything_


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> My governor has done just fine throughout all this, it's the country in general that's getting fucked (and red states especially) because Trump undermined the CDC's messaging as early and as often as he possibly could.  If he had told his supporters to put ball gags in your mouths for nine months straight, you would've done it with a smile, so selling MAGA masks and pushing their use heavily from the very beginning should've been an easy win for him.  Instead he turned you all into a bunch of Covidiots, Karens and Kyles throwing toddler tantrums in Wal-Mart because your right to catch a deadly virus is being violated.



Gotcha, so you can't admit you were wrong and apologize. Sorry, but I don't need to talk to little kids. You're now on ignore.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> The topic of this thread of course. Trump is delivering on his promise that the vaccine would be out this year. This is something the Liberals said was impossible ... sorta like when Obama claimed our low GDP was "the best it's going to get" yet Trump turned it all around. It's just so laughable to see everyone blame Trump when something bad happens, but when good things happen they are ignored and he is attacked. It just goes to show what sort of filth USA Liberals really are.


Trump is not the one creating the vaccine. His promise means nothing. It was just a prediction. A lucky guess.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

TimPV3 said:


> LOL WAT? That is the literally one of the dumbest things I've ever read. This isn't a political issue, people with common sense want masks and social distancing because there ISN'T a vaccine. Quit trying to make "those damn dirty liberals" out to be some boogeymen that just want people to be miserable to make Trump look bad.



Liberals don't even have the ability to say 1 positive thing that Trump did during the last 3 years that they agree with. The default stance is to automatically reject and attack anything Trump says even if your position on the issue was the same as Trump's. It's got a name. It's called TDS.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> Trump has no influence on the creation of a vaccine. His promise means nothing. It was just a prediction. A lucky guess.



Bullshit. If he's responsible for the United States response then he gets blamed when *bad* and *good* happens. Trump worked very hard to make sure we could obtain a vaccine. He of course didn't make the vaccine, but he promised one would be out and delivered on that promise. It's not my fault you're so demented and hateful that you can't even for a second say something positive about the man and the situation. You're a deluded fool.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Gotcha, so you can't admit you were wrong and apologize. Sorry, but I don't need to talk to little kids. You're now on ignore.


Another snowflake Trumpette bites the dust.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Liberals don't even have the ability to say 1 positive thing that Trump did during the last 3 years that they agree with. The default stance is to automatically reject and attack anything Trump says even if your position on the issue was the same as Trump's. It's got a name. It's called TDS.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Response for covid stay at home and creating a vaccine are two different things.

How did Trump work hard to give us a vaccine? What did he do?


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Response for covid stay at home and creating a vaccine are two different things.
> 
> How did Trump work hard to give us a vaccine? What did he do?



I'm done with your games. Go read what he did. If you can't find it then you're not even worth speaking with.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I'm done with your games. Go read what he did. If you can't find it then you're not even worth speaking with.


Why are you so defensive? I have no idea where to start looking. Help this poor person out.


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Nov 27, 2020)

*eats popcorn*


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Why are you so defensive? I have no idea where to start looking. Help this poor person out.



If you have no idea how to look up information about the President of the USA and his COVID-19 response, something that's in the news every single day as has been for most of the year then you shouldn't even be on the Internet. Call your mother for help.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> If you have no idea how to look up information about the President of the USA and his COVID-19 response, something that's in the news every single day as has been for most of the year then you shouldn't even be on the Internet. Call your mother for help.


One simple article post


----------



## J-Machine (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> If you have no idea how to look up information about the President of the USA and his COVID-19 response, something that's in the news every single day as has been for most of the year then you shouldn't even be on the Internet. Call your mother for help.


burden of proof my dude. it's on you since you made the claim. if you can't do that then you clearly don't have a strong enough argument to warrant the weight you put on it.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Err what?  I see way more conspiracy theories about how they're going to put tracking microchips in you with vaccines coming from the right-wing (as if they don't have smartphones for that lol).  Though anti-vaxxer madness in general is unfortunately not contained solely to one party or the other.



Who the fuck said any thing about conspiracy theories and tracking microchips....number 1 those claims are fucking stupid. The government dont need to implant a chip in you to track you u hold one in your hand most of the day (phone) and that dont mean i think the government is tracking mine or yours. (They got better things to do than worry about this dumb fuck (by which im refering to myself and not you no need to report me ))  And yes unfortunatly there are people from both sides that wont take the vaccine. The conspiracy nuts and then the liberals that swear its not safe because trump told them it was even though he is just saying what he was told and has no clue himself lol.



TimPV3 said:


> LOL WAT? That is the literally one of the dumbest things I've ever read. This isn't a political issue, people with common sense want masks and social distancing because there ISN'T a vaccine. Quit trying to make "those damn dirty liberals" out to be some boogeymen that just want people to be miserable to make Trump look bad.
> 
> First of all, Trump doesn't take the blame for _anything_


I didnt say anything about trump and liberals trying to make him look bad dont put words in my fucking mouth. I can easily say people with common since can weight the pros and cons and determine if they should go out or stay home. Then you have those people that think they should tell me or anyone else they have to wear a mask that doesnt stop shit. If you stay 6ft away or hell 12 if that makes you comfortable then you should be safe and if you feel your not stay the fuck home and quit infringing on others rights 


gregory-samba said:


> If you have no idea how to look up information about the President of the USA and his COVID-19 response, something that's in the news every single day as has been for most of the year then you shouldn't even be on the Internet. Call your mother for help.



Lol liberals...there not even worth doing a google search for.


----------



## shango46 (Nov 27, 2020)

All I know is this vaccine came out pretty quick, whereas a vaccine for other serious things have been worked on for 30+years and still nothing on the market... Sounds like something out of a post apocalyptic graphic novel. Like something headed by Umbrella Corp. I like the idea of a vaccine and this all gets better, but I am way too paranoid to be first to get it. I will wait for a bit and see if it gives people cancer or something before I am willing to get it.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

shango46 said:


> All I know is this vaccine came out pretty quick, whereas a vaccine for other serious things have been worked on for 30+years and still nothing on the market... Sounds like something out of a post apocalyptic graphic novel. Like something headed by Umbrella Corp. I like the idea of a vaccine and this all gets better, but I am way too paranoid to be first to get it. I will wait for a bit and see if it gives people cancer or something before I am willing to get it.


Perfect example of whats wrong with the world. A so called deadly disease and yet when its proven safe and effective people wont take it. It could save my life from a deadly disease and get life back to normal but it may cause the shits. I better wait, and bitch because your not wearing a mask.


----------



## shango46 (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Perfect example of whats wrong with the world. A so called deadly disease and yet when its proven safe and effective people wont take it


How is it proven safe? Who can show me the long term clinical trials? Who are the doctors that are willing to put their careers on the line to say its safe? I never said I would not take it. I said I will wait until I am confident it is safe.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

shango46 said:


> How is it proven safe? Who can show me the long term clinical trials? Who are the doctors that are willing to put their careers on the line to say its safe? I never said I would not take it. I said I will wait until I am confident it is safe.


Well it will be cleared by the what is it the fda. But who are they just some no ones that dont know what the fuck they are talking about. Think i would trust them over some unknown fucking quack doctor tellin me a piece of cloth will filter out a microbiological virus and make everyone safe. Hell havent liberals been screaming these past 8 months to listen to the experts


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> The problem is even if it was distributed everywhere and to everyone most liberals demanding people to social distance and wear masks wouldnt take it. Thats the problem if you want to mandatory social distancing and masks you should be made to take the damn vaccine


...excuse me WAT.
Did... did I read what you just said right?
I'm not tripping right? like I'm not on fucking Lithium again right, I read that right? I'm not hallucinating
Let me do my double take



wartutor said:


> * The problem is even if it was distributed everywhere and to everyone most liberals demanding people to social distance and wear masks wouldnt take it.*


_let me zoom in_




wartutor said:


> * if it was distributed everywhere and to everyone most liberals demanding people to social distance and wear masks wouldnt take it.*


Nope I read that statement right...
So let me get this right. You guys, the ones that haven't been wearing masks, the side that has said that masks haven't help, the side that says social distancing and the shutdown is communism. and cannot understand that 100,000+ deaths is far more casualties.
And here your claiming, that... the pro science side. Since really you guys just call anything you disagree with liberal. And use it so loosely that it's nearly painful. (remember the time when you guy's conflated socialism, communism, and liberals. even though they have severely different ideologies? more specifically liberals are very different from [insert leftist ideology here])
That, that side would be the ones to not want to take a vaccine... even though statistically speaking, those "liberals" have viewed covid as a more serious threat. through proof regarding how many of them avoiding voting on election day, and did early voting or vote by mail. *Your telling me that side, that took it more seriously, is the one who doesn't want a vaccine*
Yeah...
Chief I'm calling a big large *BULLSHIT*


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ...excuse me WAT.
> Did... did I read what you just said right?
> I'm not tripping right? like I'm not on fucking Lithium again right, I read that right? I'm not hallucinating
> Let me do my double take
> ...


I didnt say masks dont help i said NOONE HAS THE FUCKING RIGHT TO TELL ANYONE WHAT THEY SHOULD DO INCLUDING WEAR A MASK. Not to mention almost noone wears them right and constantly touches them to adjust and dont change them when they should making them ineffective.  If you dont like it and you are scared stay the fuck home and dont impede my rights. I will stand in line and take the shot as soon as i can to make this shit go away can u say the same fucking thing or will you sit there too fucking scared to take a god damn shot too. Hoohoo it may cause cancer or other things in 40 fuckin years according to your own sources covid causes death within 2 weeks and serious health problems later if it dont kill you now so take a shit in one hand and throw it to the other. Whats the chances of shit getting on the second hand?


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> I didnt say masks dont help i said NOONE HAS THE FUCKING RIGHT TO TELL ANYONE WHAT THEY SHOULD DO INCLUDING WEAR A MASK. Not to mention almost noone wears them right and constantly touches them to adjust and dont change them when they should making them ineffective.  If you dont like it and you are scared stay the fuck home and dont impede my rights. I will stand in line and take the shot as soon as i can to make this shit go away can u say the same fucking thing or will you sit there too fucking scared to take a god damn shot too.



its one thing about rights, but what does that have to do with "leftists" not taking a vaccine. The U.S has gotten rid of epidemics before(e.g polio), why is getting a vaccine suddenly a partisan issue?


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

GBADWB said:


> its one thing about rights, but what does that have to do with "leftists" not taking a vaccine. The U.S has gotten rid of epidemics before(e.g polio), why is getting a vaccine suddenly a partisan issue?


I dont know ask everyone that wont stand in line immediatly to take a shot and end this so called deadly disease they all have some dumb ass stupid reason whats yours


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> I dont know ask everyone that wont stand in line immediatly to take a shot and end this so called deadly disease they all have some dumb ass stupid reason whats yours



that's not what I asked though. why is it suddenly a partisan issue? Someone not taking a vaccine is on them and has nothing to do with their political preference whatsoever. The U.S historically has proven that people will take a vaccine to get rid of a virus(hence polio), why would they suddenly stop now?


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

GBADWB said:


> that's not what I asked though. why is it suddenly a partisan issue? Someone not taking a vaccine is on them and has nothing to do with their political preference whatsoever. The U.S historically has proven that people will take a vaccine to get rid of a virus(hence polio), why would they suddenly stop now?


Again i dont know why they wont im not them and cant answer for them but a quick search on google brings this https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=sZjAX5O6G8KAtgWXv77oDQ&q=why+shouldnt+i+take+the+covid+vaccine&oq=why+shouldnt+i+take+the+covid+vaccine&gs_lcp=ChFtb2JpbGUtZ3dzLXdpei1ocBADOggIABCxAxCDAToFCAAQsQM6CwguELEDEIMBEJMCOgIIADoFCAAQyQM6CAguELEDEIMBOgIILjoFCC4QsQM6CwgAELEDEIMBEMkDOg0IABCxAxCDARDJAxAKOgQIABAKOgcIABDJAxAKOggIABAWEAoQHjoGCAAQFhAeOgkIABDJAxAWEB46BwghEAoQoAE6BQghEKsCOggIIRAWEB0QHjoLCAAQyQMQFhAKEB46BQghEJIDUIoMWMFsYNdtaARwAHgCgAGsBogB-GSSAQ4yLjAuOC4yMy4xLjMuMZgBAKABAbABAA&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-hp a whole bunch of dumb shit


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Who the fuck said any thing about conspiracy theories and tracking microchips....number 1 those claims are fucking stupid. The government dont need to implant a chip in you to track you u hold one in your hand most of the day (phone) and that dont mean i think the government is tracking mine or yours. (They got better things to do than worry about this dumb fuck (by which im refering to myself and not you no need to report me ))  And yes unfortunatly there are people from both sides that wont take the vaccine. The conspiracy nuts and then the liberals that swear its not safe because trump told them it was even though he is just saying what he was told and has no clue himself lol.
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything about trump and liberals trying to make him look bad dont put words in my fucking mouth. I can easily say people with common since can weight the pros and cons and determine if they should go out or stay home. Then you have those people that think they should tell me or anyone else they have to wear a mask that doesnt stop shit. If you stay 6ft away or hell 12 if that makes you comfortable then you should be safe and if you feel your not stay the fuck home and quit infringing on others rights
> ...


I have people calling me a conservative and a liberal, so what am I exactly? 

Just one article.


----------



## GBADWB (Nov 27, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Again i dont know why they wont im not them and cant answer for them but a quick search on google brings this https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=sZjAX5O6G8KAtgWXv77oDQ&q=why+shouldnt+i+take+the+covid+vaccine&oq=why+shouldnt+i+take+the+covid+vaccine&gs_lcp=ChFtb2JpbGUtZ3dzLXdpei1ocBADOggIABCxAxCDAToFCAAQsQM6CwguELEDEIMBEJMCOgIIADoFCAAQyQM6CAguELEDEIMBOgIILjoFCC4QsQM6CwgAELEDEIMBEMkDOg0IABCxAxCDARDJAxAKOgQIABAKOgcIABDJAxAKOggIABAWEAoQHjoGCAAQFhAeOgkIABDJAxAWEB46BwghEAoQoAE6BQghEKsCOggIIRAWEB0QHjoLCAAQyQMQFhAKEB46BQghEJIDUIoMWMFsYNdtaARwAHgCgAGsBogB-GSSAQ4yLjAuOC4yMy4xLjMuMZgBAKABAbABAA&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-hp a whole bunch of dumb shit



The search brings up no facts making it a partisan issue at all. So let me ask again, what makes this a partisan issue? Of course there exist people who are anti-vax or dumb things like flat earthers, but what makes this statement say that based on your political preference, whether one side takes a vaccine or not? Historically taking a vaccine is been for the most part globally accepted, and I don't think I'd have to tell anyone that there is a history of virus' that have been eradicated in the states.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ...excuse me WAT.
> Did... did I read what you just said right?
> I'm not tripping right? like I'm not on fucking Lithium again right, I read that right? I'm not hallucinating
> Let me do my double take
> ...


The Guy called me a Liberal all because I asked them to post 1 article on how Trump influenced the creation of the vaccine. Users on this site call me conservative another group calls me liberal. Just what the hell am I? I guess I'm everything. They just randomly throw liberal around as a criticism like its nothing.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 27, 2020)

GBADWB said:


> The search brings up no facts making it a partisan issue at all. So let me ask again, what makes this a partisan issue? Of course there exist people who are anti-vax or dumb things like flat earthers, but what makes this statement say that based on your political preference, whether one side takes a vaccine or not? Historically taking a vaccine is been for the most part globally accepted, and I don't think I'd have to tell anyone that there is a history of virus' that have been eradicated in the states.


Guess you didnt see this post where i said it was both sides so guess i will post again.



wartutor said:


> Who the fuck said any thing about conspiracy theories and tracking microchips....number 1 those claims are fucking stupid. The government dont need to implant a chip in you to track you u hold one in your hand most of the day (phone) and that dont mean i think the government is tracking mine or yours. (They got better things to do than worry about this dumb fuck (by which im refering to myself and not you no need to report me ))  And yes unfortunatly there are people from both sides that wont take the vaccine. The conspiracy nuts and then the liberals that swear its not safe because trump told them it was even though he is just saying what he was told and has no clue himself lol.





SG854 said:


> The Guy called me a Liberal all because I asked them to post 1 article on how Trump influenced the creation of the vaccine. Users on this site call me conservative another group calls me liberal. Just what the hell am I? I guess I'm everything. They just randomly throw liberal around as a criticism like its nothing.



I never called anyone any fucking thing (except for myself above to keep from being reported for my views) i just said liberals. Whether you group yourself in that group or another it dont matter to me.


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2020)

Trumps best buddy just banned fishing and sea salt mining, so the water doesnt get Covid;
https://apnews.com/article/joe-bide...rus-pandemic-c48ec4c1f50387918fbe293b3bbacacb

MIght be a covert political action I dont understand as well.

Wonder why people dont find even one positive to say about Trump. Wonder why people are now literally making this their 'hill to die on'. If you cant say anything positive about Trump, it proves that you were just out to get him and I was right?

No proves, that he was an absolute moron, who did nothing lasting or worthwhile for anyone in the general public.

People are celebrating him for what he didnt do. Go to war.

Then they kicked him out, because he didnt do anything. On Covid.
Most of the time he  was actually firing the people in his administration, and being paranoid, that everyone was against him. Well - then he was impeached, so maybe not that paranoid.

Maybe thats just the 'normal' if you are a moron and in a position of power, that you got to, only because of your power drive and no scruples. Maybe there is something in you that realizes - 'shit' now every person around me is smarter than I am, I better make them swear oaths (=magic formulas), and fire them for speaking up, and abuse the legal system to cover my shortcomings. (Just to get to keep face.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 27, 2020)

Without a proof, no. And misinformation, indeed, yes.


----------



## omgcat (Nov 27, 2020)

the two vaccines most likely to be released (pfizer and moderna) are still awaiting approval. once they are approved, it will take months to make enough for everyone to get the doses they need. The shots come in two doses, and take up to 6 weeks to be fully effective, Dr.s/nurses will receive the vaccines first, then at risk patients, then regular people. it is going to take a long time to roll out. the pfizer vaccine needs to be refrigerated at ~-90F so logistics are going to be a bit fucked, with rural area's not seeing the pfizer vaccine for some time, although the moderna vaccine can be stored in standard refrigeration units.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2020)

Agent_Galactic said:


> *eats popcorn*


YEP, my popcorn is more delicious,

the shitshow is still going even after USA Election!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Why does this thread have to turn into another battle of he said she said. Can't we all just be happy we now have vaccines for this horrible virus and a return to a somewhat return to normal life is in sight


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

I like him, but I'm not taking it.

I'm willing to take the time of being restricted to stores and such as long as I don't have to take it ["vaccine"]. I just don't trust a so-called vaccine vaccine developed in  a matter of months and that I love my life.

I'll use the _Declaration of Bioethics and Human Rights _in favor to refuse to take that vaccine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Why does this thread have to turn into another battle of he said she said. Can't we all just be happy we now have vaccines for this horrible virus and a return to a somewhat return to normal life is in sight


How does returning to "normal" mean that you have to take a vaccine?

That's more like they demand you take a drug and allow you to return to normal (whatever normal that is).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shango46 said:


> All I know is this vaccine came out pretty quick, whereas a vaccine for other serious things have been worked on for 30+years and still nothing on the market... Sounds like something out of a post apocalyptic graphic novel. Like something headed by Umbrella Corp. I like the idea of a vaccine and this all gets better, but I am way too paranoid to be first to get it. I will wait for a bit and see if it gives people cancer or something before I am willing to get it.


Precisely! Vaccines normally, actually normally take years to be developed. However, the COVID Vaccine was developed in months.

I'm refusing it.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2020)

Boesy said:


> How does returning to "normal" mean that you have to take a vaccine?


How does anything else get us back to any semblance of normal?  We knew from the start a vaccine would be required to keep this virus from raging out of control for years or even decades to come.  The more people out there that both refuse to wear a mask and refuse to get the vaccine, the longer this process is gonna take, and the longer restrictions will have to stay in place.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> How does anything else get us back to any semblance of normal?  We knew from the start a vaccine would be required to keep this virus from raging out of control for years or even decades to come.  The more people out there that both refuse to wear a mask and refuse to get the vaccine, the longer this process is gonna take, and the longer restrictions will have to stay in place.


If you're willing, that's your decision. I'm just not willing to risk my life. I love it too much to give it away.


----------



## caki883 (Nov 27, 2020)

Is that the vaccine made from baby fetuses and with not checked side effects?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2020)

Boesy said:


> If you're willing, that's your decision. I'm just not willing to risk my life. I love it too much to give it away.


I'm guessing your parents had you vaccinated as a child, and miraculously you're still here.  The vaccines which are going to be distributed soon have already been put through three different phases of clinical trials, including human testing.  So don't worry, you're not a guinea pig.  If you want to wait and watch for a little while to assuage your paranoia, see what side effects might pop up, that's just fine.  Eventually though, you're gonna get a little envious of all your friends who are able to travel on airplanes and attend concerts.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> burden of proof my dude. it's on you since you made the claim. if you can't do that then you clearly don't have a strong enough argument to warrant the weight you put on it.



No, this entire burden of proof is how the Liberals like to operate, but it's not required. Linking to some web site doesn't automatically make what you've claimed valid or not. It's like I'd have to link to a website if I claimed oil is sticky. Not everything can be found on the Internet and there's some of us who grew up without it. I wonder how we survived without it. What Trump has done to bring us the vaccine has been covered extensively in the news ever single day for the last 11 months. I can't help it if people are too stupid to work a search engine or load up a news site.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



caki883 said:


> Is that the vaccine made from baby fetuses and with not checked side effects?



Initial development was done using fetal tissue. The end result doesn't use it. For the side effects. most people who tested the vaccines claim flu like symptoms for up to a week after taking it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Why does this thread have to turn into another battle of he said she said. Can't we all just be happy we now have vaccines for this horrible virus and a return to a somewhat return to normal life is in sight



The subject matter is about Trump so there's a group that auto attacks anything he says or does. It doesn't matter if they claimed the vaccine was needed yesterday as they now bitch at Trump for saying it's coming in a couple of weeks.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Boesy said:


> How does returning to "normal" mean that you have to take a vaccine?
> 
> That's more like they demand you take a drug and allow you to return to normal (whatever normal that is).


The area I live in here in Scotland has been in full lockdown since pretty much March due to the fact we have the highest rate of covid in the whole country. Give or take a few weeks in July where restrictions were lifted and the death rates hugely increased. We are not allowed anyone in our house who doesn't stay there. All businesses shut (including my own) all restaurants shut all shops shut other than grocery stores are shut and so much more. We have been told by our government once a vaccine is available for all restrictions will be lifted.

So as I live alone I have had pretty much little human contact I have not been able to see my mum who has dementia. My business is making fuck all money being shut. So yes taking the vaccine means a return to normal for me and everyone else in my area.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 27, 2020)

Given the source, I'll wait for actual reports of vaccination. People who still believe Donnie at face value belong in a circus.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 27, 2020)

suuuuuurrrreee...


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> suuuuuurrrreee...


For once Trump isn't lying, but the news had already been reporting on vaccines from two to three different companies nearing the final stages of clinical trials for a few weeks now.  He just wanted to jump in to soak up some of the glory (after killing 260k Americans, probably about 320k by the time he's out of office).


----------



## J-Machine (Nov 27, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> No, this entire burden of proof is how the Liberals like to operate, but it's not required. Linking to some web site doesn't automatically make what you've claimed valid or not. It's like I'd have to link to a website if I claimed oil is sticky. Not everything can be found on the Internet and there's some of us who grew up without it. I wonder how we survived without it. What Trump has done to bring us the vaccine has been covered extensively in the news ever single day for the last 11 months. I can't help it if people are too stupid to work a search engine or load up a news site.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


why bother lying so much?


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 27, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> why bother lying so much?



I'm not lying. I'm simply not playing stupid games by your sides stupid rules.

If you can't find out information related to the Trump's administrations response to covid, including the vaccine development then you're not even worth debating with. It's not my job to server you up links. I'm not your mother.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 28, 2020)

I'd be literally rofl the day the US announced a nationwide enforceable mandate on masks where a person would receive a hefty fine for being caught in public without one. Why would I laugh? Because the head of every single deplorable on the face of the earth would explode, no one would have to deal with them anymore, the COVID pandemic would be over before we knew it, no more masks, and no vaccine necessary.


----------



## morvoran (Nov 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> He just wanted to jump in to soak up some of the glory (after killing 260k Americans, probably about 320k by the time he's out of office).


Oh, yeah, because Trump told the democrat governors such as Michigan's Whit-less, and "nursery home killer" Cuomo to keep all the covid patients locked up with the most susceptible people to the virus.  Oh, who just won an Emmy for saving the Social Security Admin so much money this year?  HINT: It wasn't Trump.

If this vaccine saves lives, that's great.  I won't be taking it as I fall into the crowd that has a 99.8% survival rate.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Oh, who just won an Emmy for saving the Social Security Admin so much money this year? HINT: It was Trump.


FTFY.  Dude literally killed so many of his geriatric supporters in deep red Georgia that it caused Biden to win there instead.


----------



## morvoran (Nov 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> FTFY.  Dude literally killed so many of his geriatric supporters in deep red Georgia that it caused Biden to win there instead.


So you admit that dead people voted for Biden, but you still deny massive fraud?  Just like the frauds that refused to take this vaccine "because Drumpf, REEEEEEE!!"


----------



## Xzi (Nov 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> So you admit that dead people voted for Biden, but you still deny massive fraud?


Nope, never admitted that.  Are you capable of debating any real people, myself included, or just the fictitious ones in your head?  I know your cult leader's loss has left you sad and desperate, but stick with the lighter, more recreational drugs to help yourself cope, yeah?


----------



## SG854 (Nov 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> So you admit that dead people voted for Biden, but you still deny massive fraud?  Just like the frauds that refused to take this vaccine "because Drumpf, REEEEEEE!!"


Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

Oh My God


----------



## morvoran (Nov 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Nope, never admitted that.  Are you capable of debating any real people, myself included, or just the fictitious ones in your head?  I know your cult leader's loss has left you sad and desperate, but stick with the lighter, more recreational drugs to help yourself cope, yeah?


There you go... accusing a right winger of doing what you are doing yourself.   You said Trump caused the death of the elderly which allowed the cheating democrats to submit votes in their names which means you admit the democrats committed fraud.  
You just won't commit to your admission because "Drumpf man bad, reeeEEEEEEEE".  I don't know what you might be smoking, but I'm not on it. 

The same with all the people who refused to take "Trump's vaccine" when he had nothing to do with the creation of it other than streamlining the process to allow its release to the public.


----------



## smf (Nov 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> So you admit that dead people voted for Biden, but you still deny massive fraud?  Just like the frauds that refused to take this vaccine "because Drumpf, REEEEEEE!!"



Do you have a problem with comprehension?

He clearly said Trump's supporters died and therefore couldn't vote. Those dead people never cast a vote.

Do you understand how voting works? More real people voted for Biden than real people voted for Trump and so Biden won.

However I think he was joking, the truth is that Trump just wasn't as popular as Biden.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 28, 2020)

I will not be taking the vaccine.
Not because of some insane conspiracy theory about autism, or anything like that. I support the creation of vaccines that work.
It's just that God knows what side effects may occur, say, five years down the line.


----------



## RandomUser (Nov 28, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Well it will be cleared by the what is it the fda. But who are they just some no ones that dont know what the fuck they are talking about. Think i would trust them over some unknown fucking quack doctor tellin me a piece of cloth will filter out a microbiological virus and make everyone safe. Hell havent liberals been screaming these past 8 months to listen to the experts


I don't know if the FDA is even trustworthy. Think of all those bad drugs that got released to the market, only to find out a decade from released it was causing nasty side effects that is very damaging to your health.

10 years from now ad:
Did you or your loved one taken COVID-19 Vaccination between the date of Jan of 20XX to Dec 20XX, and suffered complication or even lost your loved one?
Call us today to see if you qualify for some compensation. Remember, you pay nothing if we lose, so call now!


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

RandomUser said:


> I don't know if the FDA is even trustworthy. Think of all those bad drugs that got released to the market, only to find out a decade from released it was causing nasty side effects that is very damaging to your health.
> 
> 10 years from now ad:
> Did you or your loved one taken COVID-19 Vaccination between the date of Jan of 20XX to Dec 20XX, and suffered complication or even lost your loved one?
> Call us today to see if you qualify for some compensation. Remember, you pay nothing if we lose, so call now!



Indeed, this stuff was also considered "safe" when it was discovered.

https://www.cultofweird.com/medical/radium-girls/


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 28, 2020)

BIDEN CANNOT CLAIM THIS ONE!
NOW MATTER HOW THE NEWS SPINS IT BIDENS WAY, IT WAS TRUMP THAT PUSHED AND FOUGHT HARD FOR THIS!
 JUST REMEMBER THAT!


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> The same with all the people who refused to take "Trump's vaccine" when he had nothing to do with the creation of it other than streamlining the process to allow its release to the public.



Trump still should receive some credit for cutting the bureaucratic red tape that slows down the vaccine approval process. Sure, he didn't sit in a lab and design the vaccine, but he is helping getting it to the people who need it as quickly as humanly possible. Without Trump speeding things along the Liberals might have been right and we would have waited years to get the vaccine. Trump once again did a good job and proved the Liberals wrong and that's why they are attacking him. It's sorta sick and sad at the same time. Oh well, at least there will be a vaccine for those who want it. If that'll get people to stop hiding from something with a 99.8% survival rate then good. I'm personally going to wait a year or two to see if the vaccines are responsible for any major complications. I'd imagine Trump would get the blame for anything that goes wrong, but of course when things go right he gets no credit ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cylent1 said:


> BIDEN CANNOT CLAIM THIS ONE!
> NOW MATTER HOW THE NEWS SPINS IT BIDENS WAY, IT WAS TRUMP THAT PUSHED AND FOUGHT HARD FOR THIS!
> JUST REMEMBER THAT!



The left doesn't care. They'll lie and try to take the credit. Just wait and see.


----------



## morvoran (Nov 28, 2020)

smf said:


> Do you have a problem with comprehension?


 Sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding what you're saying.



smf said:


> He clearly said Trump's supporters died and therefore couldn't vote. Those dead people never cast a vote.


 Well, I guess you have good comprehension.  Congrats!!!      You're also correct about the dead people, but  somehow there are some on record as to have requested a ballot and submitted their ballot.  A few cases on the same day.  



smf said:


> Do you understand how voting works? More real people voted for Biden than real people voted for Trump and so Biden won.
> 
> However I think he was joking, the truth is that Trump just wasn't as popular as Biden.


  You must have not seen any Biden rallies the past year.  I don't blame you.  Nobody else did, either.  Trump, on the other hand, had overstuffed arenas. 

Regardless, none of this is related to the vaccine other than Trump.  Let's get back to the topic at hand, will ya?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> You said Trump caused the death of the elderly which allowed the cheating democrats to submit votes in their names which means you admit the democrats committed fraud.


No, I said he killed his own supporters.  They DIDN'T cast any ballots...because they were dead, and THAT'S what gave Biden the win.  You're adding in random delusional bullshit from your own pill-addled mind, again just to try to lessen the sting of Trump's loss a bit.



Cylent1 said:


> BIDEN CANNOT CLAIM THIS ONE!
> NOW MATTER HOW THE NEWS SPINS IT BIDENS WAY, IT WAS TRUMP THAT PUSHED AND FOUGHT HARD FOR THIS!
> JUST REMEMBER THAT!


There are plenty of reasons to dislike Biden, but he doesn't have NPD like Trump.  He's not going to try to claim credit for a vaccine, and Trump gets zero credit as well.  Neither of them are doctors or scientists, and neither of them was involved with clinical trials for the vaccines.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2020)

Claiming a vaccine for a virus that is "no big deal", if not outright fake news.

But yeah, his administration did give funding to vaccines with Operation Warp Speed after downplaying the virus this whole time.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 28, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Claiming a vaccine for a virus that is "no big deal", if not outright fake news.
> 
> But yeah, his administration did give funding to vaccines with Operation Warp Speed after downplaying the virus this whole time.


We all deserve credit for this vaccine. My hard earned tax dollars payed for that funding. So I deserve as much credit as Trump.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Trump, on the other hand, had overstuffed arenas.


Yep because the Bok arena in Tulsa was really overstuffed. You know the event where Trump’s campaign manager Brad Parscale’s boasted just hours before the event that there was over one million ticket requests to hear the president speak and then only 6200 people turned up for an arena that holds 19000


----------



## Xzi (Nov 28, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Claiming a vaccine for a virus that is "no big deal", if not outright fake news.
> 
> But yeah, his administration did give funding to vaccines with Operation Warp Speed after downplaying the virus this whole time.


He was really hoping that'd be his "October surprise" and he'd get away with all the negligence that came before it.  Sad thing is it might have worked, but there was no chance of an effective vaccine clearing all clinical trials by that time.



AmandaRose said:


> Yep because the Bok arena in Tulsa was really overstuffed. You know the event where Trump’s campaign manager Brad Parscale’s boasted just hours before the event that there was over one million ticket requests to hear the president speak and then only 6200 people turned up for an arena that holds 19000


And people still died from it nonetheless, like Herman Cain.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep because the Bok arena in Tulsa was really overstuffed. You know the event where Trump’s campaign manager Brad Parscale’s boasted just hours before the event that there was over one million ticket requests to hear the president speak and then only 6200 people turned up for an arena that holds 19000



That's about 6190 more people that showed up to Biden's events, in outside locations that hold tens of thousands.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> That's about 6190 more people that showed up to Biden's events, in outside locations that hold tens of thousands.


Did I say anything about Biden no I didn't I'm asking how 16200 empty seats at the Bok is overstuffed.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Did I say anything about Biden no I didn't I'm asking how 16200 empty seats at the Bok is overstuffed.



So what? Biden would be lucky to get 20 people to come to his events, not that it matters. We're supposed to be discussing the vaccine not "lets bash TrumP orange bad REEEEEEE!!!".


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> So what? Biden would be lucky to get 20 people to come to his events, not that it matters. We're supposed to be discussing the vaccine not "lets bash TrumP orange bad REEEEEEE!!!".


morvoran was the one that said Trump had overstuffed arenas which is bullshit which I have pointing out. You then keep turning it to Biden's events without acknowledging the overstuffed statement as bullshit. As for Biden yes he had less supporters at events but that's probably due to you know them following rules about staying away because of covid.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> morvoran was the one that said Trump had overstuffed arenas which is bullshit which I have pointing out. You then keep turning it to Biden's events without acknowledging the overstuffed statement as bullshit. As for Biden yes he had less supporters at events but that's probably due to you know them following rules about staying away because of covid.



Most of Trump's events were indeed over stuffed just not the one you're referring to. What does that have to do with the vaccine?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> What does that have to do with the vaccine?


 I don't know ask morvoran as he was the one that brought it up


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

@morvoran stop bringing up unrelated events. We're all supposed to be hating on Trump because he didn't lie to us. Just like when he acted in Jan/Feb 2020 and the Liberals downplayed the virus and called him a racist Trump and only were concerned about impeachment. It doesn't matter, we must attack Trump! Trump is doing what we wanted last week and what we said was impossible to do. RE!EEEEEE!EEEEEEE!EEEEEEEE!EEEEE!EEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> @morvoran We're all supposed to be hating on Trump because he didn't lie to us.



He didn't lie lol here is just some of Trump's lies about Coronavirus 

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/11/trumps-lies-about-coronavirus/608647/


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 28, 2020)

Which vaccine is it supposed to be? We got Pfizer, Moderna, Novavax, and probably at least one or two others who are "ready" to distribute things, and then there's stuff about this vaccine being the first mRNA vaccine to be deployed at a large scale that may or may not have adverse effects.

There's a difference between the anti-vax opinions of those who think that they're gonna get autism from them, and those who simply are waiting for a more stable solution, and to see how others who are taking whichever vaccine react.

All this being said, it is scary how much governors and various other figures in authority are using this crisis to do things that they've wanted to do, but couldn't do before when things were normal, and I think people shouldn't just take what every authority figure says' word for it. This whole crisis has had people on both sides of the political aisle acting worse than usual, and I'd be lying if I said I was someone who cared for partisan BS. All I personally would like is for someone to come out and _truthfully _proclaim what the vaccine is, whether people can return to normal lives afterwards, and if they're going to use this as an opportunity to put microchips into people. I know, that last one is Alex Jones-esque as fuck, but excuse me if I don't have a high view of politicians in power given that I still live in Illinois, and that this state is still at the mercy of corruption in Chicago from the Prohibition Era from the 20th century.


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 28, 2020)

Stop arguing about this news and go buy Pfizer stock, dumdums.

There's a reason they call them whales; when they move money, they make waves!


----------



## wartutor (Nov 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Which vaccine is it supposed to be? We got Pfizer, Moderna, Novavax, and probably at least one or two others who are "ready" to distribute things, and then there's stuff about this vaccine being the first mRNA vaccine to be deployed at a large scale that may or may not have adverse effects.
> 
> There's a difference between the anti-vax opinions of those who think that they're gonna get autism from them, and those who simply are waiting for a more stable solution, and to see how others who are taking whichever vaccine react.
> 
> All this being said, it is scary how much governors and various other figures in authority are using this crisis to do things that they've wanted to do, but couldn't do before when things were normal, and I think people shouldn't just take what every authority figure says' word for it. This whole crisis has had people on both sides of the political aisle acting worse than usual, and I'd be lying if I said I was someone who cared for partisan BS. All I personally would like is for someone to come out and _truthfully _proclaim what the vaccine is, whether people can return to normal lives afterwards, and if they're going to use this as an opportunity to put microchips into people. I know, that last one is Alex Jones-esque as fuck, but excuse me if I don't have a high view of politicians in power given that I still live in Illinois, and that this state is still at the mercy of corruption in Chicago from the Prohibition Era from the 20th century.


Why would they need to put a chip in every one. Hell almost the entire population carry a cell phone and they can be used by the government to track you if they want.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 28, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Why would they need to put a chip in every one. Hell almost the entire population carry a cell phone and they can be used by the government to track you if they want.



Because you have some who will legit switch back to a flip phone to avoid being tracked by modern day smartphones, and a government mandated microchip to be implanted into every citizen would be a way to be able to track everyone and what they're doing, assign social credit scores, and just have general control of the population.

It's not hard to see why totalitarian/authoritarian regimes would love a system like that!


----------



## caki883 (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> No, this entire burden of proof is how the Liberals like to operate, but it's not required. Linking to some web site doesn't automatically make what you've claimed valid or not. It's like I'd have to link to a website if I claimed oil is sticky. Not everything can be found on the Internet and there's some of us who grew up without it. I wonder how we survived without it. What Trump has done to bring us the vaccine has been covered extensively in the news ever single day for the last 11 months. I can't help it if people are too stupid to work a search engine or load up a news site.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



This is NOT true . they still using Fetal tissue


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

caki883 said:


> This is NOT true . they still using Fetal tissue



No, the final product isn't made by or contains fetal tissue. It was used in the development stages.

https://www.politifact.com/factchec...-astrazeneca-vaccine-does-not-contain-aborte/


----------



## smf (Nov 28, 2020)

I fail to see why Trump should get any credit for a vaccine that he had no involvement with & thought was pointless to develop as he said wasn't a big deal and would go away by itself.



morvoran said:


> Well, I guess you have good comprehension.  Congrats!!!



Still no. They didn't vote, so there was no vote submitted. No vote counted. You still seem confused about that.



morvoran said:


> You're also correct about the dead people, but  somehow there are some on record as to have requested a ballot and submitted their ballot.  A few cases on the same day.



fake news

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...4-Trump-said-dead-voter-says-voted-Biden.html

This all seems to be because of low iq and immoral trump supporters who are getting confused that two people can have the same name.



morvoran said:


> You must have not seen any Biden rallies the past year.  I don't blame you.  Nobody else did, either.  Trump, on the other hand, had overstuffed arenas.



Proof that Trump supporters are morons. Not that there are no Biden supporters.

Reality must be a real problem for you.


Trump is trying to steal the election even though the voters rejected him because he can't afford to leave the white house alive.


----------



## J-Machine (Nov 28, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion that this thread is full of trolls specifically trying to get rises out of those they call leftists even if they are republicans who don't support trump. owell. american politics is stupid. it's not a war. try to learn to love one another rather than see what divides us and stretching your moral dollar to it's limits.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 28, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this thread is full of trolls specifically trying to get rises out of those they call leftists even if they are republicans who don't support trump. owell. american politics is stupid. it's not a war. try to learn to love one another rather than see what divides us and stretching your moral dollar to it's limits.


I'm not going to unite with the side of rioters and gaslighters.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Because you have some who will legit switch back to a flip phone to avoid being tracked by modern day smartphones, and a government mandated microchip to be implanted into every citizen would be a way to be able to track everyone and what they're doing, assign social credit scores, and just have general control of the population.
> 
> It's not hard to see why totalitarian/authoritarian regimes would love a system like that!


Wow dude take another blue pill. Seriously if thats how you think you should really go seek some professional help. Not just for you but for everyone  around you.



caki883 said:


> This is NOT true . they still using Fetal tissue



What does it fucking matter whats in it. It could be a genetically modified aids virus and you shouldnt fucking care if its saving everyone from this "DEADLY, OMG WE BETTER SHUT DOWN ALL LIFE, IT KILLS EVERYONE" fucking virus you all are scared of.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 30, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Wow dude take another blue pill. Seriously if thats how you think you should really go seek some professional help. Not just for you but for everyone  around you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does it fucking matter whats in it. It could be a genetically modified aids virus and you shouldnt fucking care if its saving everyone from this "DEADLY, OMG WE BETTER SHUT DOWN ALL LIFE, IT KILLS EVERYONE" fucking virus you all are scared of.



Oh really?

https://nypost.com/2020/11/28/digital-covid-19-passport-may-take-flight-for-air-travel-report/amp/


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 30, 2020)

is this vaccine been even tested yet?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 30, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> is this vaccine been even tested yet?


Clinical trials have been going on if u just pay attention to the real news


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Oh really?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/11/28/digital-covid-19-passport-may-take-flight-for-air-travel-report/amp/


Thank God for piracy.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Oh really?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/11/28/digital-covid-19-passport-may-take-flight-for-air-travel-report/amp/


I really dont know what that article has to do with chips in the vaccine and yes i read it all i seen was talking about having to have the vaccine in order to travel out of country. (No different than the many other vaccines you have to have before leaving the country)


UltraSUPRA said:


> Thank God for piracy.



Not sure what piracy has to do with anything here...maybe wrong thread??? Lol


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 30, 2020)

wartutor said:


> I really dont know what that article has to do with chips in the vaccine and yes i read it all i seen was talking about having to have the vaccine in order to travel out of country. (No different than the many other vaccines you have to have before leaving the country)
> 
> 
> Not sure what piracy has to do with anything here...maybe wrong thread??? Lol



Because your comments about my being "blue pilled" really goes to show your ignorance about the world. You have governors mandating a vaccine that will require a passport on your phone. But just like in real life, people will end up forging passports, security will be subverted, and then a more authoritarian state/federal government will try another solution to make things secure.

Identity theft and other cyber crimes have been on the rise in the past few years, but have risen up dramatically in the wake of the lockdowns this year. Using this rhetoric, governments will suggest people to get a microchip implanted somewhere in the body. Even without the idea without leaning into the Mark of the Beast from the Bible by itself is scary in that one can still attempt to live a private life even in our modern world. With mandatory microchips, without which you couldn't buy or sell, or, in this case, travel outside of the country? You think that Walmart, Best Buy, McDonald's, or other local restaurants etc. wouldn't make it mandatory for their customers to require the digital passport to eat or even order from them? You can't even enter these places atm unless you're wearing a mask!


I know, it all seems ridiculous, but try telling the you in 2019 or even 2010 that, in 2020, everyone's going to be wearing a mask for at least a year, and that we'd close the entire economy down because, for a lot of people that have come down with the virus, it's been non-lethal at best, and for some, they don't even know they're carrying it! 

"But what about those with pre-conditions?"

We live in the US. You can live your life however you want. You don't have to go to work, and can depend on others to take care of you for a little bit.

"But lots of people have already died!"

Are you sure that the numbers the reports are even accurate? Many hospitals and other medical organizations actually overreported COVID numbers so they could get more money from the government, be it state or federal.

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2020/05/29/us_covid-19_death_toll_is_inflated.html

But sure, I'm blue pilled. I just trust what everyone says, and never question anything. I consume media culture, signal moral superiority via slacktivism, and eat orange cheetos as the orange color makes me literally shake.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 30, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Not sure what piracy has to do with anything here...maybe wrong thread??? Lol


Fake vaccine IDs.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 30, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Fake vaccine IDs.


Lmao ok they are advertised on "fake news" channels so good luck getting them


----------



## wartutor (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Because your comments about my being "blue pilled" really goes to show your ignorance about the world. You have governors mandating a vaccine that will require a passport on your phone. But just like in real life, people will end up forging passports, security will be subverted, and then a more authoritarian state/federal government will try another solution to make things secure.
> 
> Identity theft and other cyber crimes have been on the rise in the past few years, but have risen up dramatically in the wake of the lockdowns this year. Using this rhetoric, governments will suggest people to get a microchip implanted somewhere in the body. Even without the idea without leaning into the Mark of the Beast from the Bible by itself is scary in that one can still attempt to live a private life even in our modern world. With mandatory microchips, without which you couldn't buy or sell, or, in this case, travel outside of the country? You think that Walmart, Best Buy, McDonald's, or other local restaurants etc. wouldn't make it mandatory for their customers to require the digital passport to eat or even order from them? You can't even enter these places atm unless you're wearing a mask!
> 
> ...


Dude alot of what you said i have said in my many post about this stupid ass hox of a virus. And you was with me all the way until you started sprouting the nonsense of chips implanted in the body. Conspiracy therist have been saying that dumb shit since hippys back in the 60s. THEY HAVE PLENTY OF MEANS TO TRACK YOU THEY DONT NEED A FUCKIN CHIP. 90% OF THE TIME YOU ARE ON SOME FORM OF CAMERA AND ON THE INTERNET. IF THEY WANTED TO KEEP AN EYE ON YOU THEY CAN. THEY DONT NEED A CHIP. There was always a list of vacinnes u had to have to travel between countrys, this is just the newest one, in all the media, and latest target for conspiracy theories good god you call me ignorant fuckin ret*** wait cant say that may hurt someones feelings.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 30, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Dude alot of what you said i have said in my many post about this stupid ass hox of a virus. And you was with me all the way until you started sprouting the nonsense of chips implanted in the body. Conspiracy therist have been saying that dumb shit since hippys back in the 60s. THEY HAVE PLENTY OF MEANS TO TRACK YOU THEY DONT NEED A FUCKIN CHIP. 90% OF THE TIME YOU ARE ON SOME FORM OF CAMERA AND ON THE INTERNET. IF THEY WANTED TO KEEP AN EYE ON YOU THEY CAN. THEY DONT NEED A CHIP. There was always a list of vacinnes u had to have to travel between countrys, this is just the newest one, in all the media, and latest target for conspiracy theories good god you call me ignorant fuckin ret*** wait cant say that may hurt someones feelings.



I'd ask if maybe you were a certain user from long ago who liked to throw temper tantrums' second account, but I HIGHLY doubt you're the same dude, especially seeing as you live in the US, and this other guy in question lived in Poland.

Remember, this is the Internet; don't take things too seriously!


----------



## Jayro (Nov 30, 2020)

As if I'd trust that lying sack of shit with any ounce of dignity. He didn't do _shit _to help with the vaccine.


----------



## wartutor (Nov 30, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I'd ask if maybe you were a certain user from long ago who liked to throw temper tantrums' second account, but I HIGHLY doubt you're the same dude, especially seeing as you live in the US, and this other guy in question lived in Poland.
> 
> Remember, this is the Internet; don't take things too seriously!


Im not throwin a tantrum lol caps are to express the absurd conspiracy theories i have heard the 40+ years i have been alive. They just get wilder and wilder. Maybe main stream internet helps spread the stupid idk. And no never had a different account and definatly never been out of country (although would love to see many different parts of the world) just never had the chance.


----------



## notimp (Dec 1, 2020)

morvoran said:


> So you admit that dead people voted for Biden, but you still deny massive fraud?


Dead people would need official IDs to vote. Or maintain an active home address from the grave.

The only instance where someone tried to game that, by paying for three post boxes trying to net them 3000 voting ballots, was at a local election level (county), and immediately sent them to jail, because there are checks for that in place.

So how on earth, do you scale this to 'massive' fraud.

Massive doesnt stand for 'dumbest possible approach' it stands for widespread.

The only reason we are talking about dead people voting is, because they are still on 'eligible voter' lists, even after they have died, because those arent well maintained. (No one is telling the precinct when people have died. Its not an automated process.) Riddle me this. Lets say you are in a country thats still 'learning' the democratic process. Lets say its Iraq. Lets say in one precinct, there still are dead people on the 'eligible voter' list. Do you think this means that the election has to be canceled until the country is sufficiently technologically advanced to the point where there is no possibility a dead person would be on those lists anymore?

This is not the first time someone is trying to explain this to you.

edit: Further ELI5: If there is an actual case of a dead person having voted, it might come from human error. Meaning a person in the precinct, checking off the wrong person (with the same name f.e.), when they come into the voting place and show their ID. That doesnt mean, that they know that it is happening, and could turn around and try to vote again, using their actual identity. At the same time, all instances of 'human error' (something thats hopefully not systemic enough to the point where 'you cant have democracy' (because your people are too dumb to follow voting protocol)) are made structurally unimportant, by "big numbers" of differences in votes. Meaning: Human error is random (important: there is no structural way to coordinate it to become large scale fraud 'for one side only'), it should happen on both sides roughly equally. And even if it doesnt - as soon as 200.000 people 'more' voted for one side, it should become negligible. (Chances of it happening are 'a few thousand' nationwide. At most.)
---

On topic:
Distribution will take 2+ years. US will have big problems convincing poor and rural sectors to take it. Rollout will come in phases.

edit:

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...y-be-headed-for-a-reality-check-idUSKBN2831BC

https://web.archive.org/web/2020113...66459a-2dab-11eb-96c2-aac3f162215d_story.html

https://apnews.com/article/virus-ou...-disparities-72303658101ace3cfea1de4767ec6d01

In summery, this is the beginning.


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 15, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Indeed, this stuff was also considered "safe" when it was discovered.
> 
> https://www.cultofweird.com/medical/radium-girls/


Sorry for the late response.
It seem to me from the article, it doesn't mention anything of the FDA and the owner of said company already knew of the danger of the paint.
The owner convinces the workers to use their lips and safe to do so.
Is the FDA, the owner, or both to blame?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 8, 2021)

Here we are in January, and still waiting on that promised vaccine...


----------

